# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΣΑΚΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ

## ASSY

Παλι με πιασαν τα ψυχολογικα μου με αυτα τα κιλα. Δεν ξερω πλεον τι να κανω.. με εχει πιασει απελπισια, πρεπει να χασω κιλα, το ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω! Και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μου τσακιζουν την αυτοπεποιθηση, μου ριχνουν την ψυχολογια. Δεν ειμαι και τρομερα παααρα πολλα κιλα πανω απο το κανονικο μου, αλλα ειναι η αφορμη για πολλα ασχημα συναισθηματα. Τα χω δοκιμασει ολα, αλλα τιποτα δεν πιανει. Με την ιδεα οτι πρεπει να χασω κιλα με πιανει πανικος. Νιωθω απιστευτα ασχημα... Πρεπει να βρω εναν τροπο να χασω κιλα και να ξαναβρω την αυτοεκτιμηση μου. .... Ειμαι σε απογνωση....

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν εισαι η μονη !!!!

----------


## O_Synestalmenos

Assy σκεψου και αυτους που εχουν μεγαλυτερο προβλημα και νιωσε καλυτερα. Για παραδειγμα, εγω ειμαι παααρα πολυ χοντρος απο την ηλικια των 13-14 περιπου και μου δημιουργει ψυχολογικα προβληματα. Απλα πρεπει να εχεις επιμονη και να μην λες(απο αυριο θα κανω διαιτα) η (απο 23 Ιουλιου 2011 ξεκιναω διαιτα) γιατι αυτο αποτυγχαινει πολλες φορες. Ισως να ηταν προτιμοτερο να ξυπνησεις μια μερα και να γραφτεις σε ενα γυμναστηριο, χωρις πολυ σκεψη η προμελετη.

----------


## flower123

assy εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο(10 μηνες) εχω παρει γυρω στα 10 κιλα. Οχι μονο εχει καρατσακιστει η ψυχολογια μου, δεν μπορω να βαλω τα ιδια ρουχα και τις περισσοτερες φορες φορςω αθλητικες φορμες. Επισης,ενας βασικος λογος που δεν θελω να βγαινω εξω βραδυ ειναι αυτος. δεν αισθανομαι καθολου καλα με μενα και το πως ειμαι. Η αδερφη μου, η θεια μου, η μαμα μ μου λενε ποσο εχω παχυνει και η ολη συζητηση με κανει να θελω να κρυφτω κατω απο το παπλωμα. δεν θελω να ακουω αλλο το '' πως εχεις γινει ετσι?'' κανε κατι για να φτιαξεισ το σωμα σου!ποσο πολυ εχεισ παχυνει?ποσα κιλα εισαι κτλ κτλ κτλ'' οκ το ξερω εχω παχυνει,δεν χρειαζεται να μου το τριβουν στη μουρη. Σε καταλαβαινω, με εχει καταβαλει κ μενα αυτο μαζι με διαφορα αλλα τελευταια, και η αισθηση ειναι χαλια. Εχω ακουσει οτι πρεπει να κανεισ 5 μικρα γευματα την ημερα, πολυ νερο η τσαι,φρουτα ,οχι ζαχαρη κ σοκολατοειδη ετσι ωστε να κανει καυσεισ ο οργανισμοσ.μην πεσεισ παντωσ στην παγιδα του να μην τρωσ τιποτα. Αυτο σου χαλαει το μεταβολισμο,δεν κανεισ καυσεισ γιατι δεν εχεισ αποθεματα,και καταληγεισ να ψοφασ τησ πεινασ και να εξακολουθεισ να μην αδυνατιζεισ! good luck,μην μασ παιρνει απο κατω...!

----------


## ASSY

δυστυχως synestalmene δεν εχω χρονο για γυμναστηριο, ειναι πολυ περιορισμενος ο χρονος μου. Δε νομιζω ομως οτι παιζει ρολο το ποσα αλλα το αποτελεσμα... Πραγματικα εχω βαρεθει τον εαυτο μου. Με κοιταω στον καθρεφτη και ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα βρισκω το ειδωλο μου αποκρουστικο.. Και πανω στον πανικο μου δεν τρωω καθολου, μεχρι που το βραδυ δεν αντεχω και πεφτω με τα μουτρα. (βεβαια ασχετα απο αυτο γνωριζω απο διατροφη). Εχει αρχισει να δρα πολυ ανησυχητικα αυτη η κατασταση στην ψυχολογια μου.. Δε με τιμα αυτο που θα πω, αλλα νιωθω πολυ κομπλεξικα..

----------


## O_Synestalmenos

Δυστυχως και εγω κομπλεξικα νιωθω και ουτε μου αρεσει η εικονα μου, αλλα μερικες φορες πρεπει καποιος να σε ερεθισει, να σου δωσει ενα ισχυρο κινητρο για να κανεις κατι, αλλιως δεν..

----------


## ASSY

flower123, δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο αρνητικα επιδρα.. Απο παντα με ενοχλουσαν, αλλα τψρα τελευταια εχει παραγινει το κακο.. Νομιζω οτι για οποιαδηποτε κακη συμπεριφορα συναντησω ευθυνονται τα κιλα μου.. Απο το πανεπιστημιο, το πως θα μου μιλησουν οι καθηγητες (βαζω με το μυαλο μου οτι αν ημουν αδυνατη θα με εκτιμουσαν περισσοτερο) μεχρι και τον οποιοδηποτε. Ξερω, ισως ακουγεται λιγο υπερβολικο, αλλα δυστυχως ετσι εχω φτασει να νιωθω..

----------


## flower123

ναι ξερω σου φταινε τα παντα.Εγω συνεσταλμενε & αSSY εχω ξεκινησει και προσπαθω να επανελθω σιγα σιγα. Γιατι σιγα σιγα γινεται,οχι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη οπωσ πολυ θα θελαμε,θελει χρονο και υπομονη! για μενα αυτο το ερεθισμα ειναι το ειδωλο μου στον καθρεπτη, τα ρουχα που δεν μου μπαινουν, το οτι περνω στο δρομο ,βλεπω την αντανακλαση μου και σκυβω το κεφαλι κατω. Λοιπον αυτο εχω βαλθει να το αλλαξω...

----------


## soft

Αssy διαβασα το τη εγραψες και θελω να πω κατι πανω σε αυτο 
σε 6 σειρες εγραψες 2 φορες την προταση οτι " πρεπει να χασω κιλα" "πρεπει να χασω κιλα " Προσταζεις τον εαυτο σου να κανει κατι ,αλλα αυτος δεν λειτουργει 
Θα σου προτεινα ,να το δεις διαφορετικα ,και να πεις Τωρα παω ενα ωραιο περιπατο καπου για να απολαυσω τη φυση ,και να γυμνασω παραλληλα (οχι να αδυνατισω ) ποδια χερια καρδια κτλ 
Στον γυρισμο μπορεις να πας και απο ενα μαρκετ και να αγορασεις μικρα πραγματακια και να φτιαξεις ενα γευμα που θα σε βοηθησει να εχεις ενεργεια .Τρωω σωστα οσο μπορω :) οχι για να αδυνατισω ,αλλα γιατι το θελω !!
Για μενα εχει μεγαλη σημασια το "θελω" ,και οχι το "πρεπει" 
Το πρεπει σε μενα δεν λειτουργει :)

----------


## Sofia

> Παλι με πιασαν τα ψυχολογικα μου με αυτα τα κιλα. Δεν ξερω πλεον τι να κανω.. με εχει πιασει απελπισια, πρεπει να χασω κιλα, το ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω! Και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μου τσακιζουν την αυτοπεποιθηση, μου ριχνουν την ψυχολογια. Δεν ειμαι και τρομερα παααρα πολλα κιλα πανω απο το κανονικο μου, αλλα ειναι η αφορμη για πολλα ασχημα συναισθηματα. Τα χω δοκιμασει ολα, αλλα τιποτα δεν πιανει. Με την ιδεα οτι πρεπει να χασω κιλα με πιανει πανικος. Νιωθω απιστευτα ασχημα... Πρεπει να βρω εναν τροπο να χασω κιλα και να ξαναβρω την αυτοεκτιμηση μου. .... Ειμαι σε απογνωση....


Γεια χαρα Assy,

συμφωνω οτι και το βαρος (οχι μονο βεβαια) δλδ η σχεση με το σωμα μας, δειχνει πολλα. Αν μας εκτιμαμε ή οχι. Δλδ, αν παραιτηθω, αν βλεπω οτι δεν με προσεχω τοτε σιγουρα η σχεση μου με μενα δεν ειναι κ τοσο καλη. Για μενα προσωπικα ενας καλος τροπος να χασουμε κιλα -εφοσον το χρειαζομαστε - ειναι να δουμε ποτε ορμαμε στο φαγητο. Πότε πειναμε, ποτε χρειαζομαστε οπωσδηποτε να φαμε κατι κ ποσο συχνα. Εγω παρατηρησα στον εαυτο μου, οτι αυτο γινονταν οταν ενιωθα πολυ αγχος, στεναχωρια, πιεση, μοναξια. 

Ο στοχος για το χασιμο των κιλων μπορει να γινει πραγματικα πολυ πιο εφικτος κ ευχαριστος οταν συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι το σωμα μας ειναι ο τροπος να ερθουμε σε επαφη με τους αλλους, με τη φυση. Οτι ειναι το μεσο για να νιωσουμε, να επικοινωνησουμε, να απολαυσουμε. Πιστευω οτι τοτε μπορουμε να ειμαστε πιο συνειδητοποιημενοι κ πιο συνεπεις με μια καλη διατροφη, με ενα προγραμμα γυμναστικης κ με οτιδηποτε αλλο αντιλαμβανομαστε ως φροντιδα του σωματος μας. Αλλωστε, οτι κανουμε για το σωμα μας δυσκολα εχει ευεργετικες ιδιοτητες μονο σ αυτο.Ευχομαι λοιπον να δεις το σωμα σου με περισσοτερη αγαπη κ να το νιωσεις δικο σου κ οχι εχθρο σου που σε ντροπιαζει. Αλλα δικο σου σωμα που καθε φορα σου δειχνει πώς εισαι κ τί αναγκη εχεις. Καλη δυναμη κ καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου ευχομαι...:)

----------


## ASSY

Καλημερα soft, νομιζω οτι στο θεμα της προσταγης εχεις δικαιο. Παντως με το που το σκεφτομαι με πιανει πανικος, αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο. Sofia, το φαγητο συνδεεται αμεσα με τα συναισθηματα μου. Οταν ειμαι κουρασμενη ή απογοητευμένη, θυμωμένη το ρίχνω εκεί. Ξέρω ότι δεν μου κάνω καλό, αλλά νομίζω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα με τιμωρήσω, κι ας γνωρίζω ότι μετά θα βάλω τα κλάματα. Αυτό είναι που με κρατάει δυστυχώς σταθερή στη ζυγαριά. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να κάνω μια καλή προσπάθεια δυο βδομαδες, να στεναχωρηθώ με κάτι ξαφνικά, και να πάει στράφη η διατροφή και όλα....

----------


## RainAndWind

άρα το φαγητό το χρησιμοποιείς σαν ένα παρηγορητικό μέσο, αυτό που ονομάζεται comfort food.
Ίσως αν έβρισκες άλλους τρόπους να διαχειρίζεσαι όσα συναισθήματα έχεις και σου φαίνονται άβολα
και στενόχωρα, να μην έχεις ανάγκη πια να χρησιμοποιείς το φαγητό με τέτοιο τρόπο. Σαν υποκατάστατο.
Συμφωνώ και με όσα όμορφα σου έγραψαν η soft και η Σοφία.:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να ρωτησω κατι πως πηρες εσυ που λες οτι πηρες 10 κιλα σε 10 μηνες?

μισω το φαγητο

το φαγητο ειναι ενα μεσο ελεηνο και βρωμερο που σε κρινει για τον χαρακτηρα σου. αμα δν εχεις αυτοσυγκρατηση και εισαι χοντρος σε κοροιδευουνε σου λενε πως εισαι ανικανος να αντισταθεις σε κατι που δεν εχει ψυχη και το οποιο τρωγεται! OMG ειναι ελεηνο να σκεφτεσαι ποσο αχρηστος εισαι απεναντι στην ιδια σου την αυτοεκτιμηση διαολε....και να μην εχεις δυναμη χαρακτηρα!

το φαγητο ειναι του διαβολου! ειληκρινα το πιστευω! σου μαμαει την ζωη ενα πραγμα μα αν ειναι δυνατον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μ ρχεται να αυτοκτονισω θελω να πεθανω με οριζει ΕΝΑ ΦΑΓΩΣΙΜΟ ΜΙΑ ΟΡΕΞΗ! αν η ευα δεν ειχε φαει το κωλομηλο δεν θα χαμε αμαρτιες θα κελιστω σε μοναστηρι και θα τρωω σουπες! δεν θα μυριζω και θα παω να κανω αφαιρεση οσφρησης αν γινεται και γλωσσας να μν εχω γευση και να μην μυριζω και ετσι να μην χρειαζομαι αυτη τη κωλοσυνηθεια να παει να πνιγει ολος ο κοσμος και τα φαγαδικα με τα βρωμολαδια που μαγειρευουνε τα κωλοσουβλακια και τις αφισες παντου με μπεργκερ και φαι! 

μισος μισος μισος!

----------


## sousou

assy σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!εγω εξαιτιας της καταθλιψης πηρα 20 κιλα!εβρισκα παρηγορια στο φαγητο...εχασα 14 κιλα αλλα τωρα πηρα παλι 7.δεν μπορω να βρω δουλεια.ειμαι 1,5 χρονο ανεργη και απ τη στεναχωρια μου το ριχνω στα γλυκα.και εχω χασει και δουλειες εξαιτιας των κιλων μου.
η ψυχολογια μου ειναι πολυ χαλια.προσπαθω παλι να χασω σιγα σιγα καποια κιλα και καταφερα να χασω μονο 1,5 σε 2 εβδομαδες...παρολο που εχω ελευθερο χρονο δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να παω γυμναστηριο.
νιωθω οτι ειμαι πολυ χαλια στο σωμα...δεν μπορω να φορεσω τα ρουχα που θελω και νευριαζω και δεν θελω να βγω εξω μερικες φορες...ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν μου φαινεται οτι πηρα τοσα κιλα,φαινεται σαν να πηρα 6-7 αλλα εγω νιωθω απαισια.
τελοσπαντων, θα σου πω τι κανω εγω,τρωω κανονικα,προσπαθω να μην τρωω πολυ το βραδυ και 1 φορα την εβδομαδα τρωω γλυκο.ξεκινα με κατι μικρο σιγα σιγα.επισης φροντισε γενικα τον εαυτο σου,φτιαξε τα μαλλια σου,τα νυχια σου,βαλε κρεμες κτλ ωστε να νιωσεις καλυτερα.
τελος σκεψου οτι αλλοι ανθρωποι ειναι αρρωστοι,αλλοι αναπηροι και πολλα αλλα...ετσι εμεις βρισκομαστε σε καλυτερη θεση...για αυτους το δικο μας προβλημα ειναι τιποτα.

----------


## Sofia

sousou,

προσπαθησε να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου κ να τον επιβραβευσεις ξεκινωντας ενα προγραμμα γυμναστικης. Θα σε γεμισει με ευεξια κ θα σε ανταμειψει με ενα πολυ πιο αρμονικο σωμα! Θα δεις λοιπον οτι η ψυχολογια σου θα βελτιωθει σημαντικα:)

----------


## Sofia

> Sofia, το φαγητο συνδεεται αμεσα με τα συναισθηματα μου. Οταν ειμαι κουρασμενη ή απογοητευμένη, θυμωμένη το ρίχνω εκεί. Ξέρω ότι δεν μου κάνω καλό, αλλά νομίζω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα με τιμωρήσω, κι ας γνωρίζω ότι μετά θα βάλω τα κλάματα. Αυτό είναι που με κρατάει δυστυχώς σταθερή στη ζυγαριά. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να κάνω μια καλή προσπάθεια δυο βδομαδες, να στεναχωρηθώ με κάτι ξαφνικά, και να πάει στράφη η διατροφή και όλα....


Φυσικα συνδεεται με τα συναισθηματα. Κι εγω ετσι το ειχα συνδεσει. Ομως παρατηρωντας τί κανεις, νομιζω ειναι πιο ευκολο να το σταματησεις. Να πεις "κατσε, τί κανω τωρα?". Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο, αλλα καμια φορα χρειαζεται να επιβληθουμε στον εαυτο μας. Μπορεις να αλλαξεις συνηθειες οταν εισαι απογοητευμενη ή θυμωμενη κ να μην κανεις κατι για να συντηρησεις αυτο το γνωριμο πλεον συναισθημα, αλλα κατι διαφορετικο. Για να αλλαξεις αυτη τη φορα το συναισθημα, να πας σε ενα νεο. Πιο χαρουμενο. Φυσικα η δυναμη της συνηθειας ειναι πολυ μεγαλη, αλλα σιγουρα μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε συνηθειες! Συμφωνω κ με την ρειν σ αυτα που σου γραφει.

----------


## sousou

σ ευχαριστω σοφια.παλια εκανα γυμναστικη καθε μερα και ειχα παρα πολυ καλο σωμα,ενω τωρα...
απλα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ με το θεμα δουλεια και το ριχνω στα γλυκα.εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μην θελω να ψαξω για να μην ξαναστεναχωρηθω.και εγω πιστευω οτι αν ξεκινησω γυμναστικη θα νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα δεν το παιρνω αποφαση.
να ρωτησω αν μια φορα την εβδομαδα ξεσκιστω στο φαγητο χαλαει η διαιτα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οχι δεν χαλαει αλλα δεν θα μεινεις στην 1.........το βαζεις σε βασιλικη θεση ετσι το φαι

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι εγω αυτο παθαινω συνηθως!!!! 1 μερα αν αφεθω πανε ντομινο κ οι υπολοιπες...μεχρι να ξανααποκτησω τον ελεγχο......

----------


## Sofia

> σ ευχαριστω σοφια.παλια εκανα γυμναστικη καθε μερα και ειχα παρα πολυ καλο σωμα,ενω τωρα...
> απλα στεναχωριεμαι πολυ με το θεμα δουλεια και το ριχνω στα γλυκα.εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μην θελω να ψαξω για να μην ξαναστεναχωρηθω.και εγω πιστευω οτι αν ξεκινησω γυμναστικη θα νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα δεν το παιρνω αποφαση.
> να ρωτησω αν μια φορα την εβδομαδα ξεσκιστω στο φαγητο χαλαει η διαιτα?


sousou,

αν αποφασιζεις να πηγαινεις απο το ακρο της στερησης, στο ακρο του ξεσκισματος, δεν ξερω ποσο θα βοηθηθεις ή ποσο σταθερο μπορει να ειναι το αποτελεσμα που θες να εχεις. Κ ποση ισορροπια μπορει να σου προσφερει ολο αυτο. Μπορεις αυτη τη μια μερα να φας καποιο φαγητο που δεν μπορεις να τρως συχνα και να το απολαυσεις. ή ακομα ακομα και 1 γλυκο...οχι ομως ενα ταψι γλυκο...:)και αυτο μπορει να γινει, αν καταφερεις και διευρυνεις τις πηγες που παιρνεις ευχαριστηση!ποιο αλλο τροπο μπορεις να βρεις που παιρνεις ευχαριστηση? που διασκεδαζεις? σιγουρα υπάρχουν κι αλλες επιλογες....και τοτε θα δεις πιστευω το φαγητο σαν μια απολαση και οχι σαν τιμωρια κ διεξοδο...

----------


## sousou

ειναι τραγικο που το λεω αλλα δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα πια...παλια εκανα χορο,γυμναστικη,κολυμβηση, ωγραφιζα...τωρα καθομαι σχεδον ολη τη μερα σπιτι,δεν εχω φιλους,ολοι εξαφανιστηκαν και μαλλον φταιω εγω.ειμαι προσκολλημενη στον φιλο μου και ο,τι κανω το κανω μαζι του.και ετσι το ριχνω στο φαγητο.ο ψυχιατρος μου με πιεζει να να κανω πραγματα αλλα βαριεμαι.τουλαχιστον φροντιζω ακομα τα μαλλια μου,το μακιγιαζ μου,ασχολουμε πολυ με τα νυχια μου κια ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω κοσμηματα.
λεω αν κανεις διαιτα κανονικα και 1 μερα την εβδομαδα φας παρα πολυ τι γινεται?
νευριαζω με τον εαυτο μου,απογοητευομαι,κλαιω και λεω χεστηκα για τα κιλα και ξανατρωω.και μετα το μετανιωνω και γινομαι χειροτερα...

----------


## Sofia

> ειναι τραγικο που το λεω αλλα δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα πια...παλια εκανα χορο,γυμναστικη,κολυμβηση ζωγραφιζα...τωρα καθομαι σχεδον ολη τη μερα σπιτι,δεν εχω φιλους,ολοι εξαφανιστηκαν και μαλλον φταιω εγω.ειμαι προσκολλημενη στον φιλο μου και ο,τι κανω το κανω μαζι του.και ετσι το ριχνω στο φαγητο.ο ψυχιατρος μου με πιεζει να να κανω πραγματα αλλα βαριεμαι.τουλαχιστον φροντιζω ακομα τα μαλλια μου,το μακιγιαζ μου,ασχολουμε πολυ με τα νυχια μου κια ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω κοσμηματα.
> λεω αν κανεις διαιτα κανονικα και 1 μερα την εβδομαδα φας παρα πολυ τι γινεται?
> νευριαζω με τον εαυτο μου,απογοητευομαι,κλαιω και λεω χεστηκα για τα κιλα και ξανατρωω.και μετα το μετανιωνω και γινομαι χειροτερα...


sousou, 

καμια φορα το "πρεπει" χρειαζεται να παρει πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο στη ζωη μας για να μετατραπει σε "θελω". Ετσι μπορει τωρα να χρειαζεται να πεις..."πρεπει να ασχοληθω με κατι αλλο περα απο τον φιλο μου", "πρεπει να με φροντισω".........

----------


## Lacrymosa

τα κιλα οντως σου χαλανε την ψυχολογια κ σου γ@μ@$3 τη διαθεση....νιωθω μισος κ απεχθεια για το φαγητο...ο,τι φαγωσιμο βλεπω θελω να το ριξω στο εδαφος κ με ολη μου τη δυναμη να το ποδοπαταω απο πανω κ να ουρλιαζω...μακαρι να μην υπηρχε το φαγητο στον κοσμο κ αυτο το κWL0αισθημα που λεγεται πεινα...να μην χρειαζομασταν να φαμε κ να ημασταν ολοι αδυνατοι κ ευτυχισμενοι...
ειναι τραγικο κ εκνευριστικο ταυτοχρονα το πως κατι θεωρητικα ασημαντο μπορει να κανει ανω κατω τη ζωη σου..να σε κανει να υποφερεις, να νιωθεις τυψεις, μισος για τον εαυτο σου, αηδια κ απογνωση..σκεφτομαι πολλες φορες το φαγητο οτι μεταμορφωνεται σε κατι ζωναντο ας πουμε κ το σκοτωνω....δεν μπορω να δεχτω το πως ενα kwloσοκολατακι που οδηγει σε βουλιμικο κσου κανει τη ζωη πατινι κ κολαση...
πλεον φοβαμαι το φαγητο κ το μισω ξερω οτι με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο με καταστρεφει κ με κανει κουρελι...εχω βαλει 3 κιλα χωρις καν να το καταλαβω κ δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω αυτο, μακαρι να πεθαινα να ησυχασω...
μου λεει σημερα μια κοπελα γνωστη μου που τη συναντησα στο δρομο τυχαια "ειρηνη, εβαλες κιλα?" κοντεψα να παθω κριση πανικου εκεινη τη στιγμη κ με οση δυναμη ειχα λεω μες στη συγχυση μου "ναι δεν ξερω μπορει" "φαινομαι χοντρη?" κ μου λεει "οχι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο απλα το προσωπο σου ειναι ετσι πιο ζουμερο".....φευγω σπιτι τρεχοντας διαπιστωνω οτι εχω βαλει 3...ηθελα να αυτοκτονησω....ευτυχως υπαρχουν εστω κ ελαχιστα ατομα που ειναι ειλικρινης κ σου μιλανε αντικειμενικα για τα κιλα σου οχι οπως οι περισσοτεροι που τους ρωταω κ λεν "οχι δεν εισαι χοντρη, δεν εβαλες, μια χαρα εισαι" κ τσαντιζομαι απιστευτα.......τι λετε ρεεεε με δουλευετε??? χαλια ειμαι λες να μην το βλεπω????????? ελεος πιααααααα................................

----------


## carrie

ρε συ λακρυμοζα μην κανεις τετοιες ευχες για ολο τον κοσμο! Ακου να μην υπηρχε το φαγητο!! Ειναι μια απο τις τοπ απολαυσεις!! Με αλλα λογια δε σου φταιει το φαγητο, σου φταιει ο αυτοελεγχος... Οτιδηποτε σε υπερβολη ή ελλειψη ειναι δυναμει βλαβερο..

----------


## Lacrymosa

carrie δικιο εχεις!! προσπαθω παντα να εχω τον ελεγχο αλλα αυτη η τελειομανια ειναι που με κανει να πιεζομαι αφανταστα...κ λιγο να τον χασω εκνευριζομαι κ ξεσπαω ειτε στο φαγητο ειτε αλλου.....

----------


## sousou

ειναι τραγικο που το λεω αλλα δεν μου αρεσει τιποτα πια...παλια εκανα χορο,γυμναστικη,κολυμβηση, ωγραφιζα...τωρα καθομαι σχεδον ολη τη μερα σπιτι,δεν εχω φιλους,ολοι εξαφανιστηκαν και μαλλον φταιω εγω.ειμαι προσκολλημενη στον φιλο μου και ο,τι κανω το κανω μαζι του.και ετσι το ριχνω στο φαγητο.ο ψυχιατρος μου με πιεζει να να κανω πραγματα αλλα βαριεμαι.τουλαχιστον φροντιζω ακομα τα μαλλια μου,το μακιγιαζ μου,ασχολουμε πολυ με τα νυχια μου κια ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω κοσμηματα.
λεω αν κανεις διαιτα κανονικα και 1 μερα την εβδομαδα φας παρα πολυ τι γινεται?
νευριαζω με τον εαυτο μου,απογοητευομαι,κλαιω και λεω χεστηκα για τα κιλα και ξανατρωω.και μετα το μετανιωνω και γινομαι χειροτερα...

----------


## sousou

πριν δεν μου εμφανισε ολο το μνμ.αυτα ειχα γραψει

----------


## Sofia

και εγω σου χα γραψει sousou παραπανω και δεν μου το βγαζε...τωρα το αλλαξα και βγαινει κανονικα .αν θες δες το....:)

----------


## Sunlight

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ.ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ,ΛΥΠΗΜΕΝΗ,ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΜ ΕΝΗ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ! ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΣΗ.ΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ,ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ.Η ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ ΜΕΣΩ SKYPE Η ΜΕΣΩ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE.ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ.

----------


## Molostroi

assy min ginese 8ima tis modas.. kapote itan tis modas i gematoules k tote oles oi gematoules enio8an opos nio8oun oi kaligrames tora...
oi ligo gematoules exoun tin xari tous!!!!!! k min tros skalomota k estiazeis sta arnitika tou eaftou sou... exeis xilia kala.. to ena arnitiko se pirakse...?
oudis telios .. relax..

----------


## ASSY

molostroi, ηταν πολυ ωραιο αυτο που ειπες! αισιοδοξο μηνυμα για καθε γεματη γυναικουλα! στους αντρες πες τα αυτα, που μολις δουν μια γυναικα με λιγα παραπανισια κιλα η πρωτη λεξη που θα πουν να τη χαρακτηρισουν ειναι "η χοντρη".

----------


## ASSY

sunlight με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα σχετικα με τους ανωνυμους υπερφαγους, καποτε ειχε περασει σαν ιδεα απο το μυαλο (ειχα δει μια εκμπομπη στη tv που το ανεφεραν) αλλα τελικα δεν το εψαξα περισσοτερο. Μπορεις να κανεις μια συντομη αναφορα? που μπορω να τους βρω,πως λειτουργουν κ.ο.κ?
Η αληθεια ειναι πως καποτε ειχα παει σε μια διαιτολογο και μου ειχε πει οτι αν δω πως παιδευω τον εαυτο μου χωρις να θελω/μπορω να κανω την διαιτα, μετα θα πρεπει να παω σε ψυχολογο, και οχι σε διαιτολογο.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Your body is your car. Food is fuel.

Αυτό είχα (και έχω ακόμα) σαν αρχή όταν έχασα τα πολλά κιλά, για να διατηρούμαι στα κιλά μου τώρα. Μπορεί να ακουστεί ανορθόδοξο, αλλα εάν θέλεις πραγματικά να χάσεις κιλά, οφείλεις να αγαπήσεις το σώμα σου αλλα να "μισήσεις" τον εαυτό σου. Το σώμα σου δεν είσαι εσύ: είναι ένα μέσο που κουβαλάει αυτό που πραγματικά σε κάνει ΕΣΕΝΑ, την ψυχή σου, το μυαλό σου, τις δυνατότητες και τις εμπειρίες σου. Εάν όμως δεν του δίνεις σημασία και το περιποιείσαι όπως πρέπει (και δεν εννοώ make-up και ρούχα εδώ αλλα φαγητό) το αφήνεις να εμποδίζει και να επηρεάζει αυτό που πραγματικά είσαι. 

Το σώμα σου είναι σαν ένα αυτοκίνητο (και μπορείς να έχεις μονο ένα) και το φαγητό δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από το καύσιμο που το γεμίζεις. Σκέψου λοιπόν τι νιώθεις όταν γεμίζεις το αυτοκίνητο σου με βενζίνη. Το καύσιμο ΔΕΝ κάνει το αυτοκίνητο πιο χαρούμενο. Το καύσιμο ΔΕΝ αντικαθιστά τον οδηγό του αυτοκινητου. Το καύσιμο ΔΕΝ είναι εκεί για να προσφέρει ευχαρίστηση στον οδηγό. Το καύσιμο έχει αποκλειστικά και μονο μια δουλειά: να δώσει στο αυτοκίνητο ενέργεια ώστε να κινείται. ΑΥΤΟ και μονο οφείλει να είναι το κριτήριο με το οποιο διαλέγεις την τροφή σου, αν όχι πάντα, τουλάχιστον σε περιόδους δίαιτας.

Ένα καλο καύσιμο οφείλει είναι καθαρό (χωρίς συντηρητικά και αλλα χημικά), απλό (πρωτεΐνες, βιταμίνες και όχι σάκχαρα κτλ), χωρίς ιδιαίτερη επεξεργασία (προετοιμασμένο με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα επιπλέον συστατικά όπως λάδι, βούτυρο κτλ), και να μην αφήνει αποθέματα στη μηχανή του αυτοκινητου που δεν μπορεί να μετατρέψει σε κινητική ενέργεια (λίπη). Σκέψου να μάθαινες ότι το βενζινάδικο της γειτονιάς "εμπλούτιζε" την βενζίνη του με ένα σωρό επιπλέον συστατικά που όχι μονο καταπονούσαν τη μηχανή του αυτοκινητου σου, κάνοντας το δυσκίνητο, επικίνδυνο για την υγεία σου και αφήνοντας άσχημη εντύπωση στους γύρω σου, αλλα και η επίδοση του επηρέαζαν και τις αντιδράσεις του οδηγού, δηλαδή εσού. Δε θα γινόσουν έξαλλη και θα ήθελες να κανεις μήνυση στον μπάσταρδο που σου χαλάει το αυτοκίνητο;

E κάπως έτσι ξεκινα να αισθάνεσαι και για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν είναι το αυτοκίνητο που "ζητάει" βλαβερά συστατικά, αλλα ο οδηγός. Το σώμα σου δεν ζητάει παραπάνω από όσα χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει σωστά. Οτιδήποτε του φορτώνεις είναι καθαρά δικό σου θέμα, και συμφωνώ ότι μια καλή δίαιτα καλο θα είναι να έχει και υποστήριξη ψυχολόγου. Είναι ένας πόλεμος μεταξύ της γλώσσας σου και του υπολοιπου ΕΣΥ, και το σώμα σου μαθαίνει να ακολουθεί οποιον υπερισχύσει.... Δεν συμφωνείς λοιπόν ότι η γλώσσα σου είναι πολύ μικρό όργανο για να υποβάλει την κατεύθυνση της υπόλοιπης ύπαρξης σου;

----------


## Ofelia

Χαχαχα! Στο τέλος κατάλαβα γιατί εναντίον του εαυτού σου. Μπράβο Dissolved! Πολύ ωραίο ποστ! Με κάνεις να σκέφτομαι αυτό που λένε "το σώμα είναι ο ναός της ψυχής". Σκέφτομαι ότι, αν κάτι σοβαρό πάθαινε το σώμα μου (αναπηρία κλπ), και τί δε θα δινα να το έχω πάλι όπως πριν για να του φερθώ όπως πρέπει και να το χαρώ όπως πρέπει!!! Αλλά κι αυτό δε φαίνεται αρκετό να με ταρακουνήσει...

Να γράψω κι εγώ 2 αποσπάσματα από κάποιο βιβλίο της Luise Hay (αν θυμόμουν στα σίγουρα ποιό, θα σας έλεγα, τυχαίνει να έχω σημειώσει κάπου τα λόγια).
"Για κάθε συνήθεια που αποκτούμε και για κάθε εμπειρία που βιώνουμε ξανά και ξανά, για κάθε πρότυπο που επαναλαμβάνεται, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ, η οποία ανταποκρίνεται σε κάποια πεποίθησή μας. Αν δεν υπήρχε η ανάγκη, δε θα την εξωτερικεύαμε, δε θα ήμαστε αυτό που είμαστε...........
.......Ο,τι προσπαθούμε να απελευθερώσουμε απ' τη ζωή μας δεν είναι παρά ένα σύμπτωμα (πχ οι αποτυχίες, το πάχος, οι κακές σχέσεις, ο θυμός, η φτώχεια). Αν προσπαθήσουμε να καταπολεμήσουμε το σύμπτωμα, παρά την αιτία, δε θα φέρουμε κανένα αποτέλεσμα.......
.......Η μάχη με τα εξωτερικά συμπτώματα είναι απώλεια ενέργειας και συχνά μεγεθύνει το πρόβλημά μας."

Κάπου εκεί προτείνει κάποιες θετικές δηλώσεις. Για παράδειγμα: "Επιθυμώ/είμαι πρόθυμη να εξαφανίσω την ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΜΟΥ για φαγητό". Δεν το έχω εφαρμόσει για να σας πω τα αποτελέσματα, αλλά μου φαίνεται λογικό. Μου μοιάζει καλύτερη αυτή η φράση από το να λες "Πρέπει να αδυνατίσω, είμαι χοντρή και πρέπει να γίνω αδύνατη, γμ άχρηστη, πώς είσαι έτσι, σιγά μην τα καταφέρεις, άλλες είναι γεννημένες για αδύνατες, δε θέλω να στερηθώ το φαί, τί θα κάνω!"

Εγώ ποιά ανάγκη εξωτερικεύω άραγε; Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι κουρασμένη. Κι όμως επειδή γύρισα νωρίς, είπα να περάσω από ένα μαγαζί με ρούχα που αγαπώ και κάνω μια βόλτα πότε πότε για να μου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση. Φόρεσα ένα δερμάτινο και κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρεύτη. Απόγινα πάλι, δεν το είχα δει στο δικό μου καθρεύτη...απογοήτευση. Κουρασμένη και απογοητευμένη πήγα στο μάρκετ. Καταλαβαίνετε δηλαδή τί έφαγα πριν λίγο.... Και αφού χόρτασα είδα το τόπικ αυτό. Κι αναρωτιέμαι, τί πρέπει να κάνω για να μείνω σε ένα πρόγραμμα;

Κάποια κοπέλα είπε πριν, να αντικαθιστάς το φαγητό με κάτι που σε κάνει ακόμα πιο χαρούμενη (κάπως έτσι). Θα ήθελα να ακούσω ιδέες. Έχω αρκετά χόμπυ αλλά η επίδρασή τους δεν συγκρίνεται με το φαγητό όταν θες φαγητό... Θα θέλατε να κάνουμε μια λίστα με ιδέες;

Σκόρπιες σκέψεις, το ξέρω, χαχα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ.ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ,ΛΥΠΗΜΕΝΗ,ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΜ ΕΝΗ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ! ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΣΗ.ΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ,ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ Η ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ.Η ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ ΜΕΣΩ SKYPE Η ΜΕΣΩ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE.ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ.


εγω οταν εχω νευρα η αγχος ξεσπαω στο φαγητο...το βρισκω σαν διεξοδο στο προβλημα που με απασχολει αλλα παροδικη διεξοδο γιατι εκεινη τη στιγμη τρωω τον αμπακο χωρις να νιωθω κ μετα που συνηδητοποιω τι μλκια εκανα κανω συνηθως βουλιμικο κ τα βγαζω...οταν ειμαι χαρουμενη δεν μπορω με τιποτα να φαω...με τιποτα ομως χωρις να το προσπαθω κ να το κανω επιτηδες...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> sunlight με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα σχετικα με τους ανωνυμους υπερφαγους, καποτε ειχε περασει σαν ιδεα απο το μυαλο (ειχα δει μια εκμπομπη στη tv που το ανεφεραν) αλλα τελικα δεν το εψαξα περισσοτερο. Μπορεις να κανεις μια συντομη αναφορα? που μπορω να τους βρω,πως λειτουργουν κ.ο.κ?
> Η αληθεια ειναι πως καποτε ειχα παει σε μια διαιτολογο και μου ειχε πει οτι αν δω πως παιδευω τον εαυτο μου χωρις να θελω/μπορω να κανω την διαιτα, μετα θα πρεπει να παω σε ψυχολογο, και οχι σε διαιτολογο.



http://anonymoi-yperfagoi.weebly.com...asigmaeta.html 

αυτο ειναι το site τους..εχει σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη νομιζω...ευχομαι να βοηθηθεις!!:)

----------


## Παστελι

Και εγω στο φαι ξεσπαω γιαυτο εχω παρει βαρος ειναι ψυχολογικο μαλλον περισσοτερο.Σε μενα ομως ειμαι ψηλη καπως τα περισσοτερα κιλα ειναι στο στηθος μου.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και με κουραζει στην μεση και ειδηκα μετα που γεννησα το στηθος μου εχει παρει ανυσηχητικες διαστασεις.χααχαχ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και εγω στο φαι ξεσπαω γιαυτο εχω παρει βαρος ειναι ψυχολογικο μαλλον περισσοτερο.Σε μενα ομως ειμαι ψηλη καπως τα περισσοτερα κιλα ειναι στο στηθος μου.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και με κουραζει στην μεση και ειδηκα μετα που γεννησα το στηθος μου εχει παρει ανυσηχητικες διαστασεις.χααχαχ.


Μη σε απασχολει τοσο το στηθος φανταζομαι μπορει εσενα να σε δυσκολευει αλλα σε αλλους θα αρεσει!!:)
Ποσο υψος εχεις?? Οι ψηλες ειναι πιο τυχερες με την εννοια οτι κ να εχουν καποια κιλα παραπανω το υψος καλυπτει τη διαφορα..εγω ειμαι 1.66 (μετριο υψος) κ ακομη κ 1 κιλο να βαλω πιστευω πως θα φανει...

----------


## Παστελι

> Μη σε απασχολει τοσο το στηθος φανταζομαι μπορει εσενα να σε δυσκολευει αλλα σε αλλους θα αρεσει!!:)
> Ποσο υψος εχεις?? Οι ψηλες ειναι πιο τυχερες με την εννοια οτι κ να εχουν καποια κιλα παραπανω το υψος καλυπτει τη διαφορα..εγω ειμαι 1.66 (μετριο υψος) κ ακομη κ 1 κιλο να βαλω πιστευω πως θα φανει...


Δεν εισαι ομως κοντη.Ειμαι 1.72 και 85 κιλα αλλα δεν λεγομαι χοντρη....ακομα.Ειμαι γεματη αλλα ολο το βαρος ειναι στο στηθος και στην κοιλια και με χαάει αυτο.Πρεπει να χασω 15 κιλα αν φτασω τουλαχιστον 75 που ειμουν περισι θα ειμαι κανονικη.Ειμαι και βαρικοκαλη αφου μολις πω ποσα κιλα ειμαι σε γνωστους μου ενε πλακα μου κανεις?Βασικα πηρα βαρος μετα που γεννησα δεν ξερω γιατι ειμυν μεσα συνεχεια με το μωρο και ετρωγα τις κρεμες που περισευανε..ειδηκα τις φρουτοκρεμες τις ξεκολωνα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχχχχχχ τι μου θυμισες τωρα.....οταν ημουνα μικρη ετρωγα τις φρουτοκρεμες της αδερφης μου κι εμενε το μωρο νηστικο!!!!!(ηταν πολυ νοστιμες ομως οι ατιμες!!!!!)
κι εγω οταν τους λεω οτι ειμαι 53 κιλα μου λενε οτι κανω πλακα κ οτι με καναν για 48.....ελεος απορω με δουλευουνε στην τελικη?? μακαρι βεβαια να ημουν τοσα....εχω κολλησει μια βδομαδα στα 53 κι εχω αγχωθει γιατι δεν καταλαβα πως μπηκανε ενω προσεχα κ δεν μπορω να τα χασω...

----------


## Παστελι

Για το υψος σου εισαι μια χαρα γιατι να θες α εισαι τοσα λιγα ρε παιδακι μου?Και εγω καποια στιμγη ειχα κατεβει 51 κιλα και νομιζα οτι ειμουν παχια ενω ειμουν σαν σκελετος με ρουφιγμενα μαγουλα κλπ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δεν ξερω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να χασω 2-3 ακομη κ θα ειμαι μια χαρα..δεν ειμαι ωραια ετσι χαλια ειμαι....ειναι κ το οτι δεν μ αρεσει κ το σωμα μου οπως ειναι..ενω απ την μπροστινη μερια εξεχουν τα κοκαλλα μου οπως στα μοντελα κ μου αρεσει αυτο στα πλαινα εχω ψωμακια κ δεν τα χανω με τιποτα....κ με εκνευριζουν απιστευτα...θα ηθελα να ειχα ισιο σωμα ευθυγραμμισμενο χωρις να πεταγονται πραγματα απο δω κι απο κει..

----------


## Παστελι

Δλδ θες να εισαι σαν στεκα?Πρεπει αν εχεις και λιγες καμπυλες γυναικα εισαι.Φευγουμε για κολυμβητιριο ευχομαι να μην δειρω κανεναν εκει με τις τιμες τους.
Εγω παρολο που ειμαι τοσα κιλα δεν ξερω δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα αναισθησια χααχ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ασε εχω εμμονη με τα κιλα, με το φαγητο, θερμιδες κ ο,τι εχει σχεση μ αυτο το θεμα...δεν υπαρχει δευτερολεπτο που να μην σκεφτω για το αν ειμαι χοντρη κ πως φαινομαι....ναι θελω πολυ να ειμαι σαν στεκα και δεν θελω καμπυλες ουτε ψωμακια..τα μισω αυτα.....θελω να γινω σαν την kate moss η την inna (τελευταια αυτη μου εχει κολλησει ως προτυπο σωμα)...αλλα δεν θα τα καταφερω γμτ..
panikoula δειρε αφοβα δειρε κι απο μενα κανεναν εχω νευρα θελω καπου να ξεσπασω κ δεν εχω καποιον προχειρο κοντα μου λολλλλ!!!!:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

lacry πως σε νιωθω. η βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να συμβιβαστουμε με αυτο που εχουμε. δλδ δεν παει αναλογα με το υψος. αλλα με το καλουπι. ξερω κοπελες στο 1.80 60 κιλα κ φαινονται οκ ουτε κοκαλα πετανε ουτε τπτ, εγω ειχα φτασει τα 50 και με υψος 1.68 κ πεταγανε. ειναι κ με βαση σκελετου. ακομα πετανε στην πλατη και στην λεκανη.

το χω δουλεψει και δεν με τρελαινει οπως τοτε , αλλα με απασχολει καθημερινα δεν παιζει! με εχουν βοηθησει και τα χαπια και σκεφτομαι μερικες φορες ''πω πω πως σκεφτομουνα τοτε......δεν πηγαινα καλα..''

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH7aV2GV8ZY

----------


## Lacrymosa

BrokeN_DoLL ποσο συγκλονιστικο κ αληθινο βιντεο.....μου θυμισε εμενα πριν 3 χρονια...θυμηθηκα τα βιντεο που εψαχνα στο youtube με anorexia quotes τα οποια κατεγραφα σ ενα τετραδιο κ τα διαβαζα καθημερινα κανοντας μου πλυση εγκεφαλου...ακομη τα χω κ πολλα απ αυτα εξακολουθω να τα πιστευω κ να τα εφαρμοζω...μαλλον μπορει οργανικα να χω ξεπερασει την ανορεξια αλλα στο ψυχολογικο κομματι δεν εχουν αλλαξει κ πολλα πραγματα ισως μου παρει πολλα χρονια...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> lacry πως σε νιωθω. η βλακεια ειναι οτι πρεπει να συμβιβαστουμε με αυτο που εχουμε. δλδ δεν παει αναλογα με το υψος. αλλα με το καλουπι. ξερω κοπελες στο 1.80 60 κιλα κ φαινονται οκ ουτε κοκαλα πετανε ουτε τπτ, εγω ειχα φτασει τα 50 και με υψος 1.68 κ πεταγανε. ειναι κ με βαση σκελετου. ακομα πετανε στην πλατη και στην λεκανη.
> 
> το χω δουλεψει και δεν με τρελαινει οπως τοτε , αλλα με απασχολει καθημερινα δεν παιζει! με εχουν βοηθησει και τα χαπια και σκεφτομαι μερικες φορες ''πω πω πως σκεφτομουνα τοτε......δεν πηγαινα καλα..''


πραγματι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο κ ο σωματοτυπος κ ο σκελετος αν εισαι πχ βαρυκοκαλη η εχεις ελαφρυ σκελετο...εμενα στην πλατη δεν πεταγονται καθολου, μονο μπροστα στη λεκανη, κατω απ το στηθος κ στο θωρακα αλλα με εκνευριζει που εχω στα πλαινα ψωμακια μου πε η μανα μου οτι το φυσιολογικο για μενα αυτο ειναι κ οτι δεν θα τα χασω οσα κιλα κ να χασω κ εχω αρχισει κ το πιστευω κ δεν μπορω να συμβιβαστω γμτ οτι παντα θα ειμαι ετσι....γιατι ν ειμαι ετσι γιατι να μην μπορω να αλλαξω γμτ γιατι???????.......................

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αυτο ακριβως μ ειπε κ ο διαιτολογος μου οτι χτυπα κατω τον κωλο σου να πας 40 κιλα, 8α πας. αλλα μετα σε 1 μηνα θα τα παρεις. το καλουπι σου δεν ειναι να συντηρεις τοσο λιγα κιλα. οποτε ετσι κ εγινε. περυσι μετα το ανορεκτικο σταδιο πηρα καμποσα...δν ξερω ποσα ακριβως γιατι εχω να ζυγιστω 2 χρονια (πραγμα που μου εχει κανει πολυ μεγαλο καλο εν τελει) και ειχα τρελαθει! αλλα ο οργανισμος μ ξεσπασε τοσο πολυ απο τις στερησεις που του ειχα επιβαλλει ωστε με επιαναν τοσο τρελλα βουλιμικα που ετρωγα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και ταυτοχρονα ειχα τοση εξαντληση που δεν μου εμενε κουραγιο καν να προσπαθησω να κανω εμετο. 

με κουραζε τοσο ο εμετος οποτε τα παρατησα.....ετρωγα πηρα κιλα και δεν εκανα εμετο. με ειχε εξαντλησει. δεν αξιζε αλλο.....

ευτηχως μετα απο μερικους μηνες αφου ειχα πια χορτασει, αφου πια ο οργανισμος μου ξεζουμισε ο,τι ηθελε να ξεζουμισει, δεν ειχα τοσες πια αναγκες. οποτε σταθεροποιηθηκε κ χωρις να το καταλαβω εχασα ολα τα κιλα χωρις να προσπαθω πολυ

τωρα ομως δεν χανω πια.....μου λενε επειδη ειμαι στα φυσιολογικα μου προς το αδυνατο. αλλα εγω δεν το πιστευω. επειδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και σε βλεπει αλλιως!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κάποια κοπέλα είπε πριν, να αντικαθιστάς το φαγητό με κάτι που σε κάνει ακόμα πιο χαρούμενη (κάπως έτσι). Θα ήθελα να ακούσω ιδέες. Έχω αρκετά χόμπυ αλλά η επίδρασή τους δεν συγκρίνεται με το φαγητό όταν θες φαγητό... Θα θέλατε να κάνουμε μια λίστα με ιδέες;
> 
> Σκόρπιες σκέψεις, το ξέρω, χαχα!


Ofelia ναι ισχυει αυτο οτι αν αντικαταστησεις το φαι με κατι αλλο τη στιγμη που σε πιανει η ταση να καταβροχθισεις τον αμπακο ξεχνας το φαι κ σου μειωνεται η ορεξη..
λοιπον θα γραψω καποια πραγματα που εχω εφαρμοσει κατα καιρους κ σε μενα τουλαχιστον τις περισσοτερες φορες (οχι ολες) πετυχαν
1)Καταρχην αν καταφευγεις στο φαγητο λογω συναισθηματικης υπερφαγιας δλδ πχ λογω αγχους, νευρων, πιεσης, στενοχωριας κτλ προσπαθησε να βρεις την αοτια του αγχους η του θυμου κ αντιμετωπισε την ακαριαια..πχ οταν πιανω τον εαυτο μου να ετοιμαζεται να ορμηξει στο φαγητο λογω νευρων αρχιζω κ σπαω ποτηρια, κανω το σπιτι λαμπογυαλο, κλοτσαω πραγματα, χορευω σατ τρελη, σημασια εχει οτι εκτονωνομαι.
2)Για να αποφασισεις να ξεκινησεις διαιτα κ να ειναι αποτελεσματικη κ να μην τη σταματησεις στη μεση κ κανεις rebound καλο ειναι να εχεις καποιο κινητρο κ να εχεις βαλει καποιο στοχο ωστε να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια κ να μην σε αφησει να παρασυρθεις..πχ ετυχε ειχα φτασει μεχρι κ 63 κιλα κ ειχα βαλει ως στοχο οτι σε 3 μηνες πρεπει να χασω καποια προκειμενου να μπορω ανετα να κυκλοφορω με σουπερ μινι ο,τι κ αν προκυψει..
3)Η γυμναστικη ειναι αληθεια οτι κοβει την ορεξη οποτε οταν σε πιασει ακατασχετη επιθυμια κ κανεις μετα γυμναστικη ακομα κ μιση ωρα αρκει κ μετα σου εχει κοπει η ορεξη κ ταυτοχρονα σου χει ανεβει κ η διαθεση!!
4)Οποιοδηποτε χομπι η αθλημα κανει καλο καλυτερα θα ηταν να διαλεξεις κατι outdoor κ που θα εισαι με φιλους σου η πολλα ατομα τελοςπαντων παρα να κανεις μονη σου γυμναστικη στο σπιτι..ειναι κ πιο βαρετο κ μπορει να τα παρατησεις..

Θα μπορουσα να γραψω κι αλλα πραγματα αλλα μαλλον θα γινομουνα υπερβολικη κ θα ακουγομουν σαν να δινω συμβουλες για το πως να παθει καποιος νευρικη ανορεξια οποτε το κοβω εδω.
(δεν ξερω κ αν κ μ αυτα που εγραψα εγινα ηδη υπερβολικη ειναι κ το οτι εχω εμμονη με τη διατροφη κ μου βγαινει αυθορμητα..παντως αν σε καποιο σημειο ειμαι υπερβολικη πειτε μου να το σβησω..)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτο ακριβως μ ειπε κ ο διαιτολογος μου οτι χτυπα κατω τον κωλο σου να πας 40 κιλα, 8α πας. αλλα μετα σε 1 μηνα θα τα παρεις. το καλουπι σου δεν ειναι να συντηρεις τοσο λιγα κιλα. οποτε ετσι κ εγινε. περυσι μετα το ανορεκτικο σταδιο πηρα καμποσα...δν ξερω ποσα ακριβως γιατι εχω να ζυγιστω 2 χρονια (πραγμα που μου εχει κανει πολυ μεγαλο καλο εν τελει) και ειχα τρελαθει! αλλα ο οργανισμος μ ξεσπασε τοσο πολυ απο τις στερησεις που του ειχα επιβαλλει ωστε με επιαναν τοσο τρελλα βουλιμικα που ετρωγα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και ταυτοχρονα ειχα τοση εξαντληση που δεν μου εμενε κουραγιο καν να προσπαθησω να κανω εμετο. 
> 
> με κουραζε τοσο ο εμετος οποτε τα παρατησα.....ετρωγα πηρα κιλα και δεν εκανα εμετο. με ειχε εξαντλησει. δεν αξιζε αλλο.....
> 
> ευτηχως μετα απο μερικους μηνες αφου ειχα πια χορτασει, αφου πια ο οργανισμος μου ξεζουμισε ο,τι ηθελε να ξεζουμισει, δεν ειχα τοσες πια αναγκες. οποτε σταθεροποιηθηκε κ χωρις να το καταλαβω εχασα ολα τα κιλα χωρις να προσπαθω πολυ
> 
> τωρα ομως δεν χανω πια.....μου λενε επειδη ειμαι στα φυσιολογικα μου προς το αδυνατο. αλλα εγω δεν το πιστευω. επειδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και σε βλεπει αλλιως!


αυτο με τα κιλα μετα την ανορεξια το περασα κι εγω..ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα νοσηλευτηκα 2 μηνες κ οταν βγηκα ημουν 54..μετα μεσα σε 6 μηνες πηγα 63 επειδη ειχα στερηθει τα παντα κ ξεσπασε ετσι ο οργανισμος μου κ δεν με πολυενοιαζε τοτε κιολας γιατι περπατουσα κ ζαλιζομουν ουτε καταλαβα πως πηγα 63..οταν βεβαια το συνηδητοποιησα αρχισα διαιτα γιατι τα 63 με υψος 1.66 ειναι παραπανω απ το φυσιολογικο κ σε 2 μηνες εχασα 10 κιλα...μετα ανα καιρους εβαζα-εχανα με τα βουλιμικα ειχα φτασει 49 τωρα εχω παει 53 κ δεν το αντεχω με τιποτα ολη μερα αυτο σκεφτομαι εχω κολλησει σ αυτο το κολονουμερο 2 βρομαδες δεν εχω χασει ουτε μισο γραμμαριο..

με τους εμετους εχω καταστρεψει το λαιμο μου επι 4 μηνες με πονουσε κ αναρωτιομουνα η ηλιθια κι απο τι ειναι πλεον δε μπορω να κανω εμετο καθολου ο λαιμος μου ποναει συνεχεια εχω κανει καυτηριασεις παιρνω καραμελες ολη την ωρα σκ@τ@..

με τα καθαρτικα επαθα αφυδατωση κ λιποθυμισα απ την εξαντληση μου φερναν τρομερη αδυναμια κ πονο στα κοκαλα πλεον φοβαμαι να παρω η αν παρω θα παρω 2 κ οχι 10 οπως παλια...

ολα τα χω καταστρεψει λαιμο, στομαχι, μυαλο τα παντα....

----------


## Παστελι

Nα μην ξαναπαρεις καμια απο τις μα@@ιες αυτες.Ειναι εγκλημα να σκοτωνεις τον εαυτο σου!Ειδες η καρο τι επαθε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

συγκλονιστικες φωτογραφιες...ομως δεν ειμαι ετσι ρε συ καμια σχεση ισα ισα μαλλον παχουλη ειμαι ακομα κ οταν ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα δεν ημουνα ετσι ουτε θυμιζα καθολου καποιες φωτος ανορεκτικων κοριτσιων που εχω βρει κατα καιρους στο ιντερνετ..

----------


## streidi

Και έτσι να είσαι δε θα το καταλάβεις και ποτέ σου, ούτε θα το πιστέψεις ποτέ. Πιθανότατα στα 35 κιλά ήσουν λίγο χειρότερα από αυτό. Γιατί είσαι τόσο επιθετική με το σώμα σου;

----------


## Παστελι

> Και έτσι να είσαι δε θα το καταλάβεις και ποτέ σου, ούτε θα το πιστέψεις ποτέ. Πιθανότατα στα 35 κιλά ήσουν λίγο χειρότερα από αυτό. Γιατί είσαι τόσο επιθετική με το σώμα σου;


Εχει δικιο λακρι.Δεν το καταλαβενεις οτι εχεις μινει μονο κοκαλα.Η κοπελα αυτη ζηγηζε 30 κιλα στα 28 της που πεθανε και νομιζε οτι ηταν χοντρη!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Και έτσι να είσαι δε θα το καταλάβεις και ποτέ σου, ούτε θα το πιστέψεις ποτέ. Πιθανότατα στα 35 κιλά ήσουν λίγο χειρότερα από αυτό. Γιατί είσαι τόσο επιθετική με το σώμα σου;


οχι δεν ημουν τοσο χαλια στα 35 κιλα ημουν βεβαια αρκετα χλωμη κ με κοκαλα να πεταγονται σαν κανα φαντασμα αλλα ετσι δεν νομιζω να ημουνα..πιθανον βεβαια κ αυτο που λες να ημουν κ να μην το καταλαβαινα ακομη κ τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω πως ειμαι τη μια με βλεπω κανονικη την αλλη αδυνατη την αλλη παχουλη..στην ανορεξια εχεις διαστρεβλωμενη εικονα της πραγματικοτητας κ σκετο κοκαλα να μεινεις παλι βλεπεις οτι εισαι χοντρη κ θες να χασεις κ αλλα...

το γιατι ειμαι επιθετικη με το σωμα μου πιστευω πηγαζει απο πολλα πραγματα..ειναι ισως η τελειομανια που εχω κ θελω να εχω τον απολυτο ελεγχο των παντων στη ζωη μου..το οτι ως παιδι ποτε δεν ειχα τον ελεγχο κ ισως μου βγαινει τωρα στο φαγητο επισης το φαγητο πολλες φορες ειναι ενας τροπος να ξεσπας αλλοι ξεσπαν με την υπερφαγια αλλοι με τη στερηση...σ αυτα που δεν μπορεις να καθορισεις κ να ελεγξεις στη ζωη σου βαζεις το φαγητο σαν αντισταθμισμα, σου γινεται εμμονη κ θελεις παση θυσια να πετυχεις κατι κ δεν σε νοιαζει τιποτ αλλο, μονο να πετυχεις το στοχο σου....

----------

